# Image kann nicht eingebunden werden? Weder Alc 120% oder Deamon Tools



## Goro (18. Oktober 2005)

hi,
ich hab ein image auf meinem rechner welches ich mit alcohol 120% oder mit daemon tools einbinden will! es ist eine.cue datei normalerweise gibt es keine probleme bei solchen datein aber jetzt habe ich sie!

Wenn ich das Image einbinden will steht bei beiden programmen: Unable to mountimage. cue sheet: line 1- File not acceseble!

Woran liegt das und wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?

MfG Goro


----------



## INU-ID (18. Oktober 2005)

Der Eintrag in der CUE stimmt mit dem Image-Namen nicht (mehr) überein. *vermut*


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (18. Oktober 2005)

INU-ID am 18.10.2005 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eintrag in der CUE stimmt mit dem Image-Namen nicht (mehr) überein. *vermut*



Oder er hat nur die .cue


----------



## Goro (18. Oktober 2005)

nein, die dateinamen stimmen haargenau überein! und ich hab auch nicht nur die .cue! es, denn die .cue ist ja nur ein paar kb groß das andere ist ne .bin! aber bis jetzt ging das eigentlich immer!

Keine ahnung was das ist!


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2005)

Goro am 18.10.2005 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, die dateinamen stimmen haargenau überein! und ich hab auch nicht nur die .cue! es, denn die .cue ist ja nur ein paar kb groß das andere ist ne .bin! aber bis jetzt ging das eigentlich immer!
> 
> Keine ahnung was das ist!


poste doch mal bitte beide dateinamen ( im explorer die datei anwählen, f2 drücken ... text markieren und hier posten ). des weiteren bitte den inhalt der .cue datei.

dann können wir dir sicherlich helfen


----------



## struy (18. Oktober 2005)

Binde doch mal die Image-Datei (.bin) direkt ein, nicht über .cue. Funktioniert zumindest bei mir immer.


----------



## vinc (18. Oktober 2005)

Rabowke am 18.10.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> poste doch mal bitte beide dateinamen ( im explorer die datei anwählen, f2 drücken ... text markieren und hier posten ). des weiteren bitte den inhalt der .cue datei.
> 
> dann können wir dir sicherlich helfen



Boa bist du fies...


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2005)

vinc am 18.10.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 18.10.2005 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... ich bin nur hilfsbereit.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Oktober 2005)

Rabowke am 18.10.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 18.10.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich will die genauen Datei-namen auch wissen, wie soll ich denn sonst helfen


----------

